# [accents] problèmes d'accents... (résolu)

## kwenspc

Bon j'ai depuis quelques temps remarqué un truc très agacant : j'ai l'accentuation à la française qui merdouille dans mes consoles. Que ce soit en mode console proprement dit ou bien dans une Eterme ou xterm etc...

et ça se repercutent sur d'autres programmes tels que vim etc...

voici le symptome : 

```

le "é" donne  :  À@

le "à" donne  : À  (+ 3 espaces)

le "è" donne  : À"

etc...   

```

notez bien de plus que le "À" n'est pas exactement ce caractère (que je n'arrive pas à reproduire ici) car son accent est un ~    :Confused: 

pourtant j'ai suivis de près le howto "localisation en français". 

ce qui est d'autant plus bizarre c'est que ce problème n'est pas présent (heureusement en même temps...) dès que je suis sous X

voilà je suis tout ouï si vuos avez des suggestions sur comment régler le problème   :Smile: Last edited by kwenspc on Mon Dec 06, 2004 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

que donne la commande 

```
locale
```

  :Question: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

la commande "locale" donne ?

Si tu est en fr_XX.UTF-8 c'est normal il faut mettre UNICODE="yes" dans /etc/rc.conf

si tu est en fr_XX@euro verifie que tu utilise bien une fonte "européenne" comme lat9-16 pour le terminal (la ligne CONSOLEFONT dans /etc/rc.conf)

----------

## kwenspc

sortie de locale 

```

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

```

et je suis bien CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16" 

et CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

sinon KEYMAP="fr-latin1"   (quand je met 0 à la place du 1 il me dit qu'il arrive pas à la loader...)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de la mais lat9w-16 c'est une police unicode essai avec lat9-16.

Et CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"  n'est pas utile sur un environnement non unicode je pense.

Pour KEYMAP="fr-latin1" c'est fr-latin9 pour le support de l'euro plus latin0 sous Gentoo maintenant.

Sinon les terminaux évolué sous X (Gnome-terminal, Konsole) permette de changer la police et l'encodage essai plusieurs configs pour voir si ça marche

----------

## kwenspc

ça change rien   :Crying or Very sad: 

ce problème m'enerve d'autant plus que je n'ai pas ça sur mes autres machines (installées à des moments différents il est vrai...).

ayant suivi le howto localisation français je vois pas du tout d'où cela pourrait venir.

par contre truc que je ne m'explique pas :

```

/etc/init.d/consolefont restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Setting user font...

putfont: PIO_FONT: Argument invalide  

```

enfin bref sinon ça bouge pas d'un pouce...

----------

## kwenspc

personne n'a le même pb ou ne vois pas de quoi il retourne?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> personne n'a le même pb ou ne vois pas de quoi il retourne?

 

tu peux nous donner le rc.conf  ?

----------

## kwenspc

```

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

                                

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"          

                                

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.        

                                

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

                                

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

                                

CLOCK="local"                   

                                

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

                                

EDITOR="/bin/nano"              

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"          

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"        

                                

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.             

#                               

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#                               

# Num   Protocol                

# 1:    Unix                    

# 2:    IPv4                    

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25     

# 4:    IPX                     

# 5:    DDP / appletalk         

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM   

# 9:    X.25                    

# 10:   IPv6                    

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet            

                                

# Most users want this:         

PROTOCOLS="1 2"                 

                                

#For IPv6 support:              

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"             

                                

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

#DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" 

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

```

----------

## kernelsensei

ton systeme tu le mets en francais via /etc/env.d/02locales ?

----------

## marvin rouge

tu te loggues avec gdm dqns tes sessions X ?

----------

## kwenspc

alors je répond (dslé pour le retard) :

oui je passe par 02locales

et oui j'utilise gdm  

bon j'ai remarqué un truc : ça me fait ça que sous X en fait. pas en mode console.

qui plus est cela merouille que sous Eterme  (je vais donc reemreg Eterm pour voir si ça resout le pb)

autre détail j'ai remarqué que certaines applis (xfe ou sylpheed) n'ont pas les accents dans le menu barre des titres etc...ils sont tout bonnement inexistant. ça donen un truc zarbi. Par contre l'ecriture d'accents à l'interieur passe bien...

----------

## marvin rouge

il faut que tu configures gdm pour qu'il utilise la langue locale du système ( et ne choisis pas francais, par exemple). et après ca devrait mieux aller.

----------

## kwenspc

ok j'essais ça tout de suite.

au fait j'ai remarqué un truc : j'ai reemergé Eterme...le problème reste. Par contre si je lance une autre Eterme à partir de l'Eterm que j'ai lancé (et où ça foire) ben là c'est niquel...l'un ne doit pas récuperer les memes variables d'envirronement que l'autre...

----------

## kwenspc

C'est bon, merci marvin_rouge ça fonctionne  :Smile: 

c'est tout de même étonnant qu'il ne faille pas mettre "français" à gdm pour avoir le français (enfin oui bien sûr car j'ai mis l'envirronement local en français...)

et là tout marche, j'ai retrouvé les applis et tout ce qui va avec comme il faut.

merci!

et un pb de résolu, un!

----------

## marvin rouge

et oui, ca marche ! cool ! 

en fait ca serait un truc à rajouter dans le topic "localisation", parce que tu n'es pas le 1er à qui ca arrive (j'ai eu ce problème il y a quelques mois itou)

+

----------

## Gentree

M. Rouge;

si j'ai bien compris , il faut mettre le systeme on franco avec tous  ces configs puis mettre gdm en langage systeme . C'est bien ca?

Merci  :Cool: 

----------

## marvin rouge

oui, tu définis ton fichier de locales comme tu veux, et pour le choix de la langue dans gdm, du choisis la langue du système. Et voilà.

 :Cool: 

----------

## arma

eh beeh voilaaaaaa.. tout y amrche pour moi aussi maintenant, suffisait aussi que je mette gdm en system defaut...

je pense qu'il serait peut être heureux de le rajouter en gros, gras, rouge souligné trois fois, encadré avec quatres flèches dans le HOWTO afin que ceux qui ont le même problème que moi puissent le résoudre directement.

----------

## pem

 :Very Happy:  Merci marvin rouge ! J'étais vraiment à court d'idées.

----------

## zdra

ah ben oui ça marche bien ça !!

Moi j'avais fais à la barbare en éditant /etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias pour mettre iso-8859-15 dans ma locale belgium... Mais c'est bien mieux en mettant simplement langue du systeme !

Merci.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *arma wrote:*   

> je pense qu'il serait peut être heureux de le rajouter en gros, gras, rouge souligné trois fois, encadré avec quatres flèches dans le HOWTO afin que ceux qui ont le même problème que moi puissent le résoudre directement.

 

ouaip, je l'avais signalé là

Je vais faire un PM à  Profigy44 pour qu'il modifie son howto.

+

----------

